# MAC - Dazzleglass Swatches - May 08



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2008)

click me!
Steppin' Out vs Baby Sparks(S.O on top in all pics)









on my pale arm






on white paper



Size comparison to holiday size l/g & Malibu Barbie l/g


----------



## COBI (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Dazzleglass Swatches*

I received my Comet Blue today.

For size comparison (vs. chromeglass):
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...lelight001.jpg

Color on lower lip:










Color on arm:









It is very glittery.


----------



## vanessagarcia (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Dazzleglass Swatches*


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Dazzleglass Swatches*

Here's some clickable thumbnails of Money, Honey Dazzleglass... All taken without flash...


----------



## Mien (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Dazzleglass Swatches*

Swatches and pics of Money, Honey Dazzleglass.






​





​







On inner wrist:






Only on lower lip for comparison:






Both lips:





​


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Dazzleglass Swatches*

Baby Sparks 







Like Venus


----------



## vcarina88x (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Dazzleglass Swatches*

I bought my Sugarrimed about 2 weeks ago and received it 3 days ago; only tested so far, haven't worn it all day yet.  Sorry for poor quality pix, I'm using phone camera at the moment cos my digi cam is broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PHOTOS:
These don't really do the l/g justice, it looks a LOT more sparkly in person. First and third photos: a tiny tiny swipe of MAC l/s in Creme de la femme (which is same colour as my lips) with one thin swipe of Sugarrimmed Dazzleglass on top. Fourth photo was sugarrimmed on its own, in a dim-lit room.

I wanted Venus and Baby sparks but got S/Rimmed to be on the safe side, sometimes pink l/g looks a lil' OTT on me.


----------



## Emmi (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Baby sparks 































I'm in love with his gloss. I love the silver and greenish blue glitters on it!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

All pictures taken with flash!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Money Honey






Bare Necessity






Stepping out


----------



## Emmi (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*






Like Venus


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

just got my Steppin' Out dazzleglass and i must say im pretty impressed. Much more pigmented than i thought.. all these photos/swatches dont do it justice!

STEPPIN' OUT DAZZLEGLASS - it looks coral here but its more pinky in real life with gorgeous pink sparkles.. not glitter but a nice sparkle.





BRUSH APPLICATOR - i like!





SIZE COMPARED TO ORIGINAL MAC LIPGLASS





NOW FOR SWATCHES!!!
WITH FLASH:










YOU CAN SEE HOW IT SPARKLES IN THIS PIC - BEST I COULD DO GUYS!






WITHOUT FLASH - NEXT TO WINDOW IN NATURAL LIGHT





















i must say that no pics on this swatch forum do these dazzleglass's any justice!!! they are much more pigmented than you see in any swatches... it must be the way the sparkles get caught on camera, but i really am amazed by them, i wasnt gonna bother getting more when they are released but i'm deffo gonna pick up a few other colours.  
Hope this helps!


----------



## StephsCl (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Money Honey and Funtabulous.  Here's some more pics of Display and color swatches.


----------



## Risser (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*





TOP: Pleasure Principal / Sugar Rimmed / Bare Necessity / Baby Sparks / Money, Honey / Steppin' Out / Glamour O.D.
BOTTOM: Love Alert / Spanking Rich / Get Rich Quick / Like Venus / Ms.Fizz / Funtabulous / Comet Blue


----------



## COBI (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

By request: Lollipop Loving l/s with Blue Comet d/g

LLoving alone:





Comet Blue over LLoving:


----------



## KikiB (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Some horrid swatches I did of Ms. Fizz and Love Alert. The number key is as follows:

1. Love Alert alone
2. Ms. Fizz alone
The next 4 are Love Alert on the left and Ms. Fizz on the right.
3. over Lollipop Lovin' (Heatherette)
4. over Hollywood Nights (Heatherette)
5. over Raspberry Glace (Clinique...another way for you ladies to put those GWP's to work for you)
6. over Passion Fruit (Estee Lauder)

First pic is with flash, second is not.


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Only one I got. However I'll try and get a hold of two others that my friend got.

Spanking Rich





Bare Necessity


----------



## astronaut (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*





Baby Sparks and Sugar Trance from Fafi

They are actually pretty alike in color (in the tube), but Baby Sparks has violet glitter which is so gorgeous! Sugar Trance has more tiny silvery shimmer. I ADORE the shade of Sugar Trance, so it wasn't an issue for me to get something similar in color.






Trust me, you all must see these in person if you have not done so already. Pictures just can't capture the beauty of these glosses. They just dazzle under the light! I really want to get Bare Necessity too.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Date Night on NC35 and pigmented lips
















hth!


----------



## Danapotter (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*





Pleasure Principle






Sorry, I did not write the names, but I did not want to guess and give you false information, sorry!


----------



## stv578 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Here are the four I picked up...

Baby Sparks, Bare Necessity, Steppin' Out and Money, Honey

Attachment 5599

Baby Sparks (left) and Bare Necessity

Attachment 5600

Steppin' Out (bottom), Money Honey

Attachment 5601


----------



## eyebrowless (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*











Comet Blue, Funtabulous, Glamour OD, Sugarrimmed, Pleasure Principle


----------



## duckduck (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Baby Sparks and Love Alert on C2 Skin with naturally pigmented lips


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

bare necessity d/g on nc25 skin









like venus d/g on nc25 skin


----------



## winterwonder (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

I figured since I took them I might as well post them here as well just in case anyone wanted to see Comet Blue over a lighter colored lipstick. =D

Comet Blue over Lollipop Loving, no flash, dim light.


----------



## darkishstar (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*





Ms. Fizz, Steppin' Out, Comet Blue (no flash)


----------



## MaxwellDemon (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

There's some Chanel in here too


----------



## hexie (May 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Magenta l/l, Up the Amp l/s, Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass:







Dervish l/l, Chatterbox l/s, Steppin' Out Dazzleglass:






Redd l/l, Desire l/s, Spanking Rich Dazzleglass:






Magenta l/l, Hollywood Nights l/s, Ms. Fizz Dazzleglass:






Makeup removal:

http://pics.livejournal.com/hexennacht/pic/0010z9a1


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Ms Fizz+ Comet Blue


----------



## Madam E (May 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Date Night Dazzleglass over MAC Budding Lust lipstick





Love Alert Dazzleglass over Revlon Love That Pink 435 Super Lustrous l/s





Comparison of Date Night (on Left) and Love Alert (on Right):


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

I love this collection, all of them are so pretty.
But here is my favorite two.

*Rags to Riches & Fantabulous*
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...g?t=1210274274
DSCF4162.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Schoko-Addict (May 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*







Funtabulous on my lips:


----------



## Marberry (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*


----------



## marciehelene (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*










nw20


----------



## Marberry (May 31, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Sugarrimmed on bare lips:


----------



## toxik (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*


----------



## Marberry (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

LOVE ALERT


----------



## mmc5 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Clickable thumbnails.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*






Top to bottom

Glamour OD
Ms Fizz
Rags to Riches






Left to right

Glamour OD, Ms Fizz, Rags to Riches

All swatched on nw20 skin


----------



## Moxy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

Better late than never eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Steppin' Out






Happy new owner





And the lippies:


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

I had been so busy playing with my dazzleglasses I had totally forgotten to swatch them.

Top: Comet Blue
Bottom: Steppin' Out, Date Night


----------



## Aniola (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*

*Dazzleglass - Sugarrimmed *


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dazzleglass - MAY 08*






<3


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Steppin' Out
Glamour O.D.
Ms Fizz
Like Venus


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 5, 2008)

Miss Dynamite 
from the Holiday 08 Red She Said Collection






on my lips... no liner, no base


----------



## kimmy (Aug 14, 2008)

steppin' out dazzleglass on nc25/30 skin


----------



## aziajs (Aug 30, 2008)

Miss Dynamite


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## jenntoz (Jan 3, 2009)

Goldyrocks...
Click for GIANT pics



on my lips
indoor light



natural light



Compared to SheGold from DressCamp



swatches vs SheGold
Goldyrocks on top






Blurry, but if you enlarge it you can see the silver & pink reflects


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 6, 2009)

Goldyrocks Dazzleglass:

















One of  them is ginormagantuan, so click the thumbnails y'all.


----------



## LoveStoned (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm thinking about getting a few dazzleglasses, however one thing worries me: can you feel these shiny tinsels on your lips???
I ask because there are no MAC stores near me, I order everything online so your help is more than welcome


----------



## cno64 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveStoned* 

 
_Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm thinking about getting a few dazzleglasses, however one thing worries me: can you feel these shiny tinsels on your lips???_

 
I own Love Alert, Funtabulous and Ms. Fizz, and in none of those can I feel the "sparkles," which are so tiny that they're less like glitter, more like particles.
YMMV, of course, but I find the Dazzleglasses to be extremely shiny glosses, rather than teenage disco ball "glitter gloss."
They're really fairly similar to MAC's Lutreglasses, if you're familiar with those.
Dazzleglasses have a little more sparkle, and feel slightly less sticky than Lustreglass.
I think Dazzleglasses are a very good product, though you get a smaller amount of them per tube than you do with regular Lipglasses, and the Dazzleglasses impart almost no color.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 8, 2009)

@LoveStone and cno64: No chatter in the swatches thread, we have (click -->) http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...cussion-89917/ thread for that.

Mods please feel free to remove my post, just wanted to remind them of the rules.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 4, 2009)

Smile dazzleglass...
peachy pink with pink reflects
click to enlarge


----------



## 34macfan (Apr 17, 2009)

YouTube - Dazzleglass lips and Lipsticks Oh My! Lip Combo's


----------



## trulynicole (Jan 23, 2010)

Smile:


----------



## Karuzela (Mar 11, 2010)

empty, baby sparks, moth to flame





moth to flame, baby sparks










moth to flame over OCC lip tars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol at my mustache... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear it`s invisible in person xD


----------

